# Icones : copier coller?



## aïe aïe aïe (10 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

j'ai vu que pour changer l'icone d'un dossier ou d'un document il suffisait (en principe) d'éffectuer un copier coller à partir des infos.
Problème, ces options ne sont même pas disponible (grisées), que faire?


Où conseillez-vous de conserver les nouvelles icones?

merci
bonne journée


----------



## xanadu (10 Mars 2006)

aïe aïe aïe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai vu que pour changer l'icone d'un dossier ou d'un document il suffisait (en principe) d'éffectuer un copier coller à partir des infos.
> Problème, ces options ne sont même pas disponible (grisées), que faire?
> ...


Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgeneration 
As tu procédé de cette manière ?:
Sélectionner l'icône souhaitée /La copier
Sélectionner le dossier en question
Faire "Pomme "i" ou bien aller vers la barre des Menus /Fichier/Lire les informations 
Sur la fenêtre d'infos : *sélectionner l'icône* puis  à partir de la barre des menus/Édition/coller
ou " Pomme V"
@ +


----------



## AuGie (10 Mars 2006)

Regarde le tuto, j'ai meme fait une vidéo pour expliquer le truc : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3633427&postcount=3


----------



## aïe aïe aïe (10 Mars 2006)

ah oui... oups
bon ok en fait j'essayais de selectionner l'aperçu de l'icone :rose:
et bien merci


----------



## aïe aïe aïe (10 Mars 2006)

je poste là?
bon re!

je ne comprend pas comment changer les icones des fichiers créer par une appli, genre les .sitx, zip et autres
(j'ai téléchargé candyBar et finderIcon)
merci


----------



## AuGie (10 Mars 2006)

Cherche un peu dans candybar


----------



## aïe aïe aïe (10 Mars 2006)

je cherche mais ne trouve pas...

comprend pas, ayez pitiééé


----------



## Paski.pne (11 Mars 2006)

CandyBar est une application qui permet de changer les icônes système et celles liées à des applis, dont entre autre celles dont tu parles.
Quand ces icônes sont liées à une appli, il faut dans CandyBar, choisir l'onglet "App Extras" et glisser l'application concernée. Pour les .sit, ce sera Stuffit Expander, tout son lot d'icône sera modifiable puis tu changes l'icône des fichiers .sit et .zip (pour les .zip uniquement si tu as choisis que ce soit Stuffit qui les ouvre par défaut, sinon ce sera l'application BOMARchiveHelper).


----------

